# i cant tell if my wife loves me or hates me.



## boomchakabowwow (Nov 21, 2013)

i was running late, so my wife packed my lunch. (loves me)

i open up the icechest, and find..steamed mixed veggies, no salt over a pile of leftover quinoa. gah.

she did sprinkle on some thai chilis that we had soaked in soysauce. 

man..living healthy is flavor-less. haha.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Nov 21, 2013)

hah..found a hardboiled egg at the bottom..score!


----------



## Asteger (Nov 21, 2013)

boomchakabowwow said:


> man..living healthy is flavor-less.



Doesn't have to be, if you still eat flavourful food!


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Nov 21, 2013)

:rofl2:She loves you,wants to keep you healthy so your in it for the long term.


----------



## bahamaroot (Nov 21, 2013)

boomchakabowwow said:


> hah..found a hardboiled egg at the bottom..score!


Definitely love! :doublethumbsup:


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Nov 21, 2013)

crazy thing.

since eating like this, i havent had a single after lunch food coma! not once. i think there is something to it,. something you can feel right away.

she loves me. she just texted me that she ordered me a new oyster knife. haha. or she just loves oysters. that chick is like sea otter around oysters.


----------



## daveb (Nov 21, 2013)

The quinoa is a big red flag. Slightly more tasty than poi, no meaningful health studies can be done because no one will eat enough of it to be significant.


----------



## Chuckles (Nov 21, 2013)

:rofl2:


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Nov 21, 2013)

daveb said:


> The quinoa is a big red flag. Slightly more tasty than poi, no meaningful health studies can be done because no one will eat enough of it to be significant.



haha!! LOL./

i actually LOVE poi. not many mainland guys do. when i visit, i freeze tubs to bring home. i like it more than quinoa.


----------



## tkern (Nov 21, 2013)

boomchakabowwow said:


> crazy thing.
> 
> since eating like this, i havent had a single after lunch food coma! not once. i think there is something to it,. something you can feel right away.
> 
> she loves me. she just texted me that she ordered me a new oyster knife. haha. or she just loves oysters. that chick is like sea otter around oysters.



Do you often come home to find your wife cracking oysters on her belly?


----------



## hobbitling (Nov 21, 2013)

I read somewhere that some cults force their members to eat a bland, low protein diet to drain their will to resist. Makes it easier to brainwash them.


----------



## ecchef (Nov 21, 2013)

Real love is a deep fried pork katsu bento. :thumbsup: 
Last one was accompanied by an increase in life insurance benefits form. :scratchhead:


----------



## kannamaster (Nov 28, 2013)

Making food of any sort is definitely love. When she stops making lunch for you then you can start worrying.


----------

